# Congratulations to Max



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations to U-CD PAM Nomex vom Gebirgshaus VCD2,MXJ,AX,CDX,TD,VER,RAE,NAP,NJP call name "Max" for receiving the Performance Award of Merit title from the German Shepherd Dog Club of America ( GSDCA )

This award exemplifies the true working ability of the German Shepherd Dog by displaying the versatility and intelligence that has always been attributed to our breed.

In September of 2012 Max will receive the PAM plaque for this award.

In addition there will be a presentation during the 2012 GSDCA National at the Annual meeting.

Max's picture will appear in the German Shepherd Dog Review in 2012.
This is the picture I'm thinking about using..










I am so proud of my boy Max


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi says congrats to her Daddy! and big hugs from me to !!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow, that's awesome! Congratulations to you both! You must be just bursting with pride.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh I am so excited I cant wait until the next Nationals. you know I'm going


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats to you and Max!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks awesome! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome! Congrats on the very great accomplishment of a PAM. I like the picture you have chosen as well.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kathy I think out of all my agility pictures I like this one the most


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, on your gorgeous boy achieving his PAM! You have every right to be proud and strut around.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats!

But now - where can we find out what all those letters after your boy's name stand for?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats that's huge!!!!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That is wonderful - huge congratulations!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments!

Yes, I am very, very proud. 

Codmaster, Most of the title meanings can be found on the AKC website or you can check it out on my website. The PAM award is the the GSDCA website.

if you cant find them let me know and i'll find the links


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:congratulations:

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> This award exemplifies the true working ability of the German Shepherd Dog by displaying the versatility and intelligence that has always been attributed to our breed.


Gorgeous Max! Congrats on such a prestigious award! Masi must be very proud of her pappa!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Jane


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and to Max!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jane she is and very proud that Max and Wanda have acheived such an honor


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you Diane.. it does take a lot of hard work and lots of training. Max has and is a lot of fun to work with..


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

That's awesome, congratulations to you both. You two make a great team! Max realy is the total package.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That is a huge accomplishment! Max has done great.... as has his owner!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you guys 

Thanks Mary and Zack, you two have met and know the Max man.....


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

kleinenHain said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> Thanks Mary and Zack, you two have met and know the Max man.....


Yep, and he is impressive in person.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary, I have to add I am in love with your Max pup Ari  or should I say Big Man Ari???


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

We just call him "Mr. Man"


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

No matter what you call him he is still the most awesome dog


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awwwwww.....


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

cant wait to see him again. I just have to make sure i keep my hands to myself and the upper part of Ari's body...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

LOL!
Max does produce some dogs with expectations of "privacy." LOL again!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!

What a nice tribute to all the hard work you and Max have done!

So happy for you both... but I have one problem.... ONLY 1 PHOTO OF MAX?! 

Come on now... help us out a little...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I am going to do some updated pictures of my pack soon and will post lots of Max and everyone


----------

